# Can I recover a deleted program that I accidently deleted?



## hendrick (Oct 3, 2007)

I have a ViP622 and deleted a program by accident. Is there a way to recover a deleted program? The timer I deleted was the last program that was recorded on my DVR. So, I'm thinking it's still there in some recycle bin on the hardrive.

Here's what happened:

I set a timer to record a football game that was broadcasted in HD on Saturday. Also, I set a separate timer to record the pre-game show that aired right before the game on the same channel. When I got home last night, I was happy to see that it recorded both programs and I believe these were TWO SEPARATE recordings. After watching the pre-game show, this program continued on with the start of the game. I was somewhat confused since the pre-game show should have stopped playing thinking it was a separate recording. I manually stopped it and DELETED what I thought was the pre-game show. To my dismay, I DELETED both the game and the pre-game show. I'm not sure what happened but was bummed to not be able to watch the game.

Does anyone know what might have happened? I appreciate any suggestions in possibly recovering this program.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Sorry but there is no un-delete for recordings. It's gone. At any time you can pause the display or just press the cancel button and it will show the remaining time left to view on the recording. If you looked at that perhaps it would have been obvious it was one recording if there were still several hours left.

If you page back in the schedule history you should be able to see what recordings were made to see if one was not performed or if they both were recorded.


----------



## hendrick (Oct 3, 2007)

Just checked the history and it only recorded the pre-game show. I'm not sure what happened but there may have been a conflict with the time since tv2 was supposed to record both programs. Here's the details of the history:

Pre-game show: 12:00pm - 12:30pm
Timer recorded from: 11:59am - 12:33pm

This is why I was able to watch the first few minutes of the game and when I deleted it, I couldn't find the actual game because it did not record it.

Does anyone know why the game was not recorded? Also, why did the timer record 1 minute early and 3 minutes later? I never changed any recording options and could have swore I set a separate timer for the game and confirmed that these timers were in the schedule list before I left for the weekend. Was there a conflict with these two timers? If so, I never got a message when setting it up and hope this is not a bug with my DVR...


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

The default "padding" is start 1 minute early, end 3 minutes late... so if you do not change those, all timers you define will have those settings (well, ok, not all since PPV doesn't pad but that's a different discussion).

So... next question... Were you setting timers to record on an OTA channel or a SAT channel?

IF OTA, then that would explain what happened maybe... back-to-back timers are tricky on OTA because if the receiver doesn't combine them into one event then it skips the 2nd one due to conflict.

If these were defined on a SAT channel... then check your history to see if both timers actually say "done". Beyond that, it might be hard to prove you really defined both of them, and it might be a watch-and-see what happens next week.


----------



## zlensman (Jan 15, 2006)

First question: is your receiver in single mode or dual mode? Either way, when you say that "tv2" was supposed to record both events, that doesn't sound right. Two back-to-back programs that overlap should record on 2 different tuners. There are icons for each tuner, a colored circle with a 1, a 2 or an antenna (OTA). These icons show up in the guide and in the daily schedule screen. The receiver is generally smart enough to choose the right tuners for you, and if it runs out of tuners to record on, you will get a conflict resolution screen.

Now, when you looked back in the history, you saw a timer for the pre-game show that did record. BTW, what tuner was that? You should also see in the schedule history a timer for the game _even if it was skipped_. If you do find a timer labeled "Skipped" you can hit select to find out _why _it was skipped. If there is no timer for the game itself, that means the receiver thinks it was never created. This would be very odd since you double-checked it.

To modify the default "Start Early" and "End Late" settings, you need to go to the Timer Options screen while creating a timer. Modify the times, then select the option to "set as system default".

I see that HDMe has posted while I was busy typing. We have covered some of the same topics but I, being very verbose, have done so using far more words. If we were being payed by the word, I would be making more money. :lol:

One final suggestion: try creating some timers of shows you don't plan to keep. Set them at the same time, with some overlap, until you get a conflict screen and so on. See which tuners are chosen to record which programs, how overlaps and conflicts are handled, what shows up in the daily schedule screen. Let them record and look at the length, the schedule history, etc. Then delete the recordings. This way you can practice and learn with recordings that aren't important to you.


----------



## hendrick (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm assuming OTA stands for "Over the air" and SAT stands for "Satellite". I only have one dish antenna from Dish Network and so my receiver knows the difference between OTA and SAT channels? Or, my dish is actually two antennas in one? Not sure why there would be an issue with OTA channels or why the DVR would even care. I thought it just goes by the Guide's information to record programs.

The game and pre-game show was aired on a local ABC channel in HD. Therefore, I'm assuming this was an OTA broadcast.

The history just shows that it recorded the Pre-game show which I was able to watch. As I recall, it was a 34 minute program in My Recordings list. It only recorded the pre-game show and the game was never recorded (no evidence in the Schedule History list).

This is definitely a glitch on Dish Network's part if the receiver can't even forewarn a user that there may be a conflict while setting up these two timers. These programs did not overlap each other but happen to start one after the other on the same channel. I miss my Tivo which never had this problem and would always forewarn if there were conflicts and would successfully record programs one after the other on the same channel.

Dish Network still has some glitches and features to fix and add to their HD DVR. After testing it out these past 3 months, it's definitely not up to par with Tivo Series II / III DVRS.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

IF you recorded from an OTA (over the air channel, shown in the guide with a -01 or -02 extension and _not_ -00 or not extension it would record on TV1 and there is only one OTA tuner.

With the default 1 min early 3 min late the second program would overlap the first. Whichever of the two programs had highest priority would record. If you set the recording for pregame first it would have a higher priority (unless you changed priorities later). _Immediately_ when you set the second timer you would get a warning of the conflict ... if you select "resolve by priority" the receiver would pick the timer with the highest priority (pregame that was set first) and the game would not record.

In the timers list for the day both events would show but the second (the game) would show as skipped. This is the place to look (press the DVR button three times from watching TV) to make sure there are no conflicts.

For your own benefit the next time you set a timer go in to the OPTIONS and set start early and end late to zero then save as default. Then hours will start and end on time and back to back programs will more easily record. You will have to adjust any existing timers manually. Set any programs that need the early/late accordingly.

It seems odd that after three months you have not tripped over these things before - but I'm glad that you know about them now. Good luck in the future!


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

If you don't know what OTA is, then most likely you don't have them. OTA is "Over The Air" and they are you local digital channels you can pickup if you have a UHF/VHF antenna connected to your receiver. If you did this you would know it. Dish does not install OTA antennas.

If you schedule two timers for the same channel and use the default pad of 1 minute early and 3 minutes late, the same tuner would be used for both timers even though they would overlap with the pad. The receiver handles this automatically. The two timers will overlap if you increased the pad time which you said you did not do. If you get a conflict the receiver will notify you with a conflict resolution screen when you attempt to add the second (conflicting) timer.

If you were successful in setting up and scheduling the second timer you should find an entry in the history for it indicating why it was skipped.


----------

